# St Simons Island Fishing Report 2/17/15



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

With 6-8 ft. tide swings over here, fishing when the water is low and slow has been producing well...
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2015/02/st-simons-island-fishing-report-21615.html


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

jackstraw said:


> With 6-8 ft. tide swings over here, fishing when the water is low and slow has been producing well...
> http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2015/02/st-simons-island-fishing-report-21615.html



I'll actually be heading to SSI today and will be in town until Friday... Any tips on where I can find a pier/beach to fish off of? was planning on bringing a conventional and fly setup to try and wet a line over the next couple days...


----------

